# Ben Lo



## Xue Sheng (Jun 4, 2019)

i just found out that Benjamin Jeng Pang Lo passed away on October 12, 2018 at the age of 93.
He was one of Cheng Manching's top students and someone I always wish I had a chance to meet and train with

Benjamin Jeng Pang Lo,  1927 – October 12, 2018

Rest In Peace


----------

